

The Art of Password Protection in PHP - bkhl
http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/3589/artofpasswordprotection.jpg

======
there
"And then I stopped dicking around and used solar designer's phpass..."

    
    
         function generateHash($pwd) {
           $h = new PasswordHash(8, false);
           return $h->HashPassword($pwd);
         }

------
rudiger
I hope no one is doing _anything_ involving passwords in PHP.

~~~
fghfdhgdfd
Sorry, I can't seem to find the point you're trying to make under the snark...
did you forget to add one?

If one were feeling really unkind, one could note that languages at the
opposite end of the spectrum to PHP tend bring about this tendency - maybe you
need some kind of snark compiler to enforce this kind of thing so that you
don't have to rely on expertise?

~~~
rudiger
Password protection shouldn't be done in the presentation layer, regardless of
language.

------
gcb
...and then i wanted to email the passwords back to my users in regular
intervals and went back to step one.

